# SOS



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Looking for a good SOS recipe...last time I had some was Cherry Point NC in 1976..Thanks Kathy


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Haven't tried it myself, but it does say USMC SOS...........

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/usmc-sos/detail.aspx


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I make, "kinda" SOS....*

I brown a pound of Owens hot sausage, broken up, and make a pan of Pioneer Pepper gravy (for sale in a pouch). Salt and pepper to taste, and slop it on whatever pleases you.

I think technically, SOS should be made with chipped beef (also for sale in a pouch, in the lunch meat section).

I also am an aficionado of it!! For some reason, (probably only known to the green machine) I learned to eat it on dark, nearly burnt toast, and still like it that way!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Red3Fish said:


> I brown a pound of Owens hot sausage, broken up, and make a pan of Pioneer Pepper gravy (for sale in a pouch). Salt and pepper to taste, and slop it on whatever pleases you.
> 
> I think technically, SOS should be made with chipped beef (also for sale in a pouch, in the lunch meat section).
> 
> ...


i do the same thing and add a half a cup of coffee to it.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I make mine with ground meat browned with onion in it and then serve over boiled potatoes or mashed potatoes. This was my Mom's way to serve it. Dad wouldn't eat it if served over toast.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mom used to make it with packaged chipped beef and cream of mush. soup on toast

the saus. and gravy one is good, but whole diff. taste.


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Have never added coffee to gravy before. I know some people add it to red eye gravy and that is something I haven't tried either. Thanks for all of ya'lls help


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

This is the way that they made it in USAF Chow halls. I watched the cook prepare it. in large quantities. I raised 5 kids on it and still make some from time to time. I use ground beef instead of chipped beef. Tastes the same.

Brown chipped beef. Add flour until it makes a paste. Add milk to taste. Serve over toast.

Toast was the shingle part.  C2


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

When I was a kid my Dad loved it. Mom would make it with Buddig Corned Beef. She would make a cream gravy, and chop the corned beef up in it, and serve it over toast. Mmmmmmmm good !


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

corned beef sounds like a good add to the cream gravy. Dad made his with cream of mushroom soup and hamburger over toast when it was his turn to cook. The sos I remember maybe had a touch of garlic powder or onion powder? Thanks


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

this is what my mom used i think...


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

My mom always used the dried beef in the jars. There is a frozen Stouffers version that is actually about the same, just thaw it and throw it on some toast.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Just from reading the posts every cook in the services must have had his own special way to make SOS seems like it was Powered Milk Gravy with sausage or whatever they might happen to have on hand to dump in it. Was good any way you looked at it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> This is the way that they made it in USAF Chow halls. I watched the cook prepare it. in large quantities. I raised 5 kids on it and still make some from time to time. I use ground beef instead of chipped beef. Tastes the same.
> 
> Brown chipped beef. Add flour until it makes a paste. Add milk to taste. Serve over toast.
> 
> Toast was the shingle part.  C2


Ditto. That is how my dad made it.

We used dried beef in the winter. Every year one of my dad's clients would send a giant package of stuff from New Braunfels Smokehouse. About 10 packages of the beef stuff. Would always use that dried beef for SOS.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

bayoulady55 said:


> The sos I remember maybe had a touch of garlic powder or onion powder? Thanks


I will sift some garlic powder over mine. Don't overdo it. The kids loved it that way.

Don't forget the Tobasco Sauce and black pepper upon serving, to give it that kick!. C2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

We also made it with left over ham that was diced or chipped. As good or better than beef.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

